# Stoney Lonesome for Memorial Day?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Anyone around north/central bama want to hit Stoney Lonesome for Memorial Day?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm going to be on call that weekend, dangit you cursed job I can't live without!




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

anybody able to go if we go on saturday (26th) instead of monday?


----------

